# Crappie Reproduction



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I just pulled a few casts from this mold and painted one up. It is a 15'' Black Crappie from southern Mi.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

nice! i love crappies... i caught an absolute monster back when i was 16 but didn't realize just how big it was (was stupid from watching crappie fishing shows from the south)... I'm guessing in the 19" range or so, maybe larger. It was the first crappie I ever caught!

caught a bunch of big whites when i lived in texas too... love them papermouths!

just a ?.... how expensive would a repro be for say.... a 17" white crappie?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice. Painting *a skin mount* crappie that retains most of it's vermiculations is tough enough, but starting from scratch on a replica has to be one of the hardest fish to paint...._so it doesn't look painted_. You did an impressive job on that one Gus. Congrats. 

MSUICEMAN; You'll get a range of prices from something like $10.00/in on up to perhaps $18.00/inch for a replica. Like anything else, you get what you pay for. There are some pretty sad looking crappie replicas that will cost the least, but the really nice ones (scale detail, thin fins/tail) are worth every extra penny. The guys on here who do fish probably know who has the poor replicas and who makes the great ones. That one that duxdog made looks very nice....eh?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome Repo....I hope to make that kind of mount someday. The supplies and paints needed for all these fish are expensive. 

What paint's do you use (powder, laquer, water)? I am primarily using laquer and an airbrush but I don't feel I have the control I need for some mounts. Scale tipping is the next step in my learning curve!!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I would agree with the price range. A am in the $14/inch range if I use someone elses blank and am in the $12/inch range if I use my own blanks. Chris, I am not good enough with an airbrush either. I hand painted the markings in then tipped with powders which of course you can't see the greens,blues and violets in the picture. I am no pro but anything I can offer, feel free to ask.


----------



## jeepgeep (Apr 29, 2008)

I've seen professonally painted crappie mount and yours truely looks great. Keep up the good work. I do have an air brush but the right answer is what ever works for you and believe me it looks like you do have it down.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Next up a very light colored Smallie, 2 stream Browns, a couple more Steelies, 2 Greyling and a I am hoping to mold a couple of Pink Salmon I got from a fellow member.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

great job Gus.....looking good !!!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Very nice.


----------

